# Lincoln Town car set ups



## streetdynamics

what is the most batts anyone has fit with 4 pumps?


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by streetdynamics_@Sep 18 2008, 07:35 AM~11633804
> *what is the most batts anyone has fit with 4 pumps?
> *


24 batts, tear down the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

no gotta save the back seat!!! they come in handy!! if u got a kids or need to make more.

but yeah u cant fit more than you'd ever need in the trunk


----------



## 919ryder

yeah, all u need should fit just perfectly in the trunk. 

i am also i need of pics/ ideas for mine. i wanna run a 2 pump 4 dump setup....6 batts split bank....8's in the front 12's in the rear.....4ton coils up front, 2 tons out back....and 4 switches...all pics would be very helpful


----------



## dtysthriderz

i got 3 pumps and 14 batts. and still got room 4 a 4th pump and 2 more batts.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I'm sure 16 batts and 4 pumps would fit with little effort. I've got 12 and 4 with lots of room to spare.


----------



## SIDEKICK

any pics???? :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Im not at home so no pics for now. I've got a thread in project rides if you do a search you should find it.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

ILL SEE IF I CAN GET MY BOYS LINCOLN POSTED UP ON HERE. 

16 BATTERIES 4 PUMP.


----------



## TYTE9D

4 pumps 14 batts and still got room.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

HERE WAS THE SETUP I WAS GONNA THROW IN MY LINCOLN TWO MONTHS AGO.




















BUT I DECIDED TO SELL IT AND GO WITH HI LOW. 

IM ALSO DOING A FEW THINGS DIFFERENT.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

PIC OF MY LINCOLN 


















REAR END GETTING STRAPPED..










DONE AND SANDBLASTED READY FOR CHROME..










WE EVEN WENT TO THE CALIPER ON THIS REAR END....


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 18 2008, 11:10 PM~11641709
> *HERE WAS THE SETUP I WAS GONNA THROW IN MY LINCOLN TWO MONTHS AGO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I DECIDED TO SELL IT AND GO WITH HI LOW.
> 
> IM ALSO DOING A FEW THINGS DIFFERENT.
> *


did you already sell everything?


----------



## SHOWTIME916

YEA I DID. THOSE WERE 1 INCH PORTS DOWN TO HALF INCH ALL CHROMED.

IM GOING WITH HI LOW JUST GONNA DO A FEW THINGS DIFFERENT. GOLD AND CHROME, SETUP THIS TIME..


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 18 2008, 11:41 PM~11641863
> *YEA I DID. THOSE WERE 1 INCH PORTS DOWN TO HALF INCH ALL CHROMED.
> 
> IM GOING WITH HI LOW JUST GONNA DO A FEW THINGS DIFFERENT. GOLD AND CHROME, SETUP THIS TIME..
> *


----------



## 919ryder

nice, any more pics out there guys?


----------



## lowrider 4 life

this is what it looked like in 06 10 batts 4 pumps and a adex :biggrin: 










and the upgrades


----------



## OUTHOPU

Heres mine 12 batteries 4 pumps and Adex. There is a lot of room left for more if I wanted to go bigger.


----------



## yetti

3 pumps and 14 batteries. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2008, 05:37 PM~11653222
> *3 pumps and 14 batteries. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceee


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2008, 07:37 PM~11653222
> *3 pumps and 14 batteries. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 theres how i wanna do mine......was only gonna go for 6 or 8 batts but i think 14 will be fine :biggrin: what size ports?? 1/2" 3/4"??


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 20 2008, 06:53 PM~11653335
> *:0 theres how i wanna do mine......was only gonna go for 6 or 8 batts but i think 14 will be fine :biggrin:  what size ports?? 1/2" 3/4"??
> *


1 inch on the front and 1/2 inch on the back pumps. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## RollerZ Only STL

:thumbsup:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2008, 07:55 PM~11653344
> *1 inch on the front and 1/2 inch on the back pumps. :biggrin:
> *


nice. so i'm guessing it gets up?? also, how far should i extend my uppers? don't want over kill but also would like to be able to look at it and notice they're extended :biggrin: was thinkin 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" what you guys think?


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Sep 20 2008, 07:25 PM~11653500
> *nice. so i'm guessing it gets up?? also, how far should i extend my uppers? don't want over kill but also would like to be able to look at it and notice they're extended :biggrin: was thinkin 1 1/4" or 1 1/2" what you guys think?
> *


 :biggrin: 








Car has been gone for years, was out in 2003.


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2008, 08:28 PM~11653511
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car has been gone for years, was out in 2003.
> *


i like. whats it hitting, and how much are the uppers extended. not trying to nag, just curious....want mine hitting about that high


----------



## 250/604

up here with 1 1/2 people wont pass you on the highway cause they think your wheels are gonna fall off so id say people notice the extension :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Sep 20 2008, 08:36 PM~11653553
> *up here with 1 1/2 people wont pass you on the highway cause they think your wheels are gonna fall off so id say people notice the extension :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: one time my homie gave me a ride home from school and some old guy says hey, do you know that your a arms are broke, then he hits the switch and the old guy jumps back and gives him an angry face :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

My 95 is 1.5" and the ball joint is adjusted all the way out and it still drive decent. Just make sure you get the toe set right and rotate the tires often and you get decent life out of the tires.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 20 2008, 08:00 PM~11653369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn....nice set up fool...i like it!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 15 2008, 05:09 PM~11873497
> *damn....nice set up fool...i like it!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

mines NOTHING fancy at all...but its getting hardlined...re=painted (not black this time) and finishing my panels to look a lil nicer for the streets!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 15 2008, 05:36 PM~11873808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mines NOTHING fancy at all...but its getting hardlined...re=painted (not black this time) and finishing my panels to look a lil nicer for the streets!!!
> *


THATS STILL CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

HERE'S MINE IN MY 91 LINK 3 PUMPS 14 BATTS IT'S A HOPPER SO YEAH IT DOES'NT LOOK CLEAN


----------



## Maverick

Heres mine..doing some panels and a few other small changes.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 15 2008, 07:50 PM~11875281
> *HERE'S MINE IN MY 91 LINK 3 PUMPS 14 BATTS IT'S A HOPPER SO YEAH IT DOES'NT LOOK CLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It can look clean and still be a hopper  4 pumps 14 batts 98 town car


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2008, 08:58 PM~11875377
> *It can look clean and still be a hopper  4 pumps 14 batts 98 town car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have any pictures of the rack?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11875309
> *Heres mine..doing some panels and a few other small changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u show off :biggrin: :biggrin: looks good maverick :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 15 2008, 08:13 PM~11875527
> *do you have any pictures of the rack?
> *


I didnt really take any befofe i put all the parts in sorry but its 3 up top on ea side o the top racks then the bottom rack is 3 and three faced just like top rack and i truned the 2 middle ones on bottom rack front to back for wiring


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2008, 07:58 PM~11875377
> *It can look clean and still be a hopper  4 pumps 14 batts 98 town car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH THATS TRUE YOUR SHIT IS CLEAN.....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 20 2008, 07:28 PM~11653511
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car has been gone for years, was out in 2003.
> *


this car is the reason i wanted to build a lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 15 2008, 09:18 PM~11875570
> *I didnt really take any befofe i put all the parts in sorry but its 3 up top on ea side o the top racks then the bottom rack is 3 and three faced just like top rack and i truned the 2 middle ones on bottom rack front to back for wiring
> *


i was interested in how many post are coming off the frame, then how much 2x2 box is used and angle iron, how it reaches down into the well.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 15 2008, 05:36 PM~11873808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mines NOTHING fancy at all...but its getting hardlined...re=painted (not black this time) and finishing my panels to look a lil nicer for the streets!!!
> *


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Oct 15 2008, 09:15 PM~11875558
> *u show  off  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  looks  good maverick  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  
thanks bro..yours looks really nice bro.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Sep 20 2008, 07:00 PM~11653369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## voodoochassis

heres a set i just finished up..first one in 7 years..


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 15 2008, 08:20 PM~11875606
> *i was interested in how many post are coming off the frame, then how much 2x2 box is used and angle iron, how it reaches down into the well.
> *


I used 2 2x3x1/4 peice on ea frame rail going up and down then i turned 2 sideways and conected them front to back and i attached the bottom rack to the 2 side ways piece's useing 1.5x1.5x1/4 up rights


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11875786
> *
> thanks bro..yours looks really nice bro.
> *


its goin to be redone for next yr :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

tony ill have to look i might have a few pics of your setup ill send to you if you wanna share...


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 16 2008, 04:20 AM~11875605
> *this car is the reason i wanted to build a lincoln  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 19 2008, 07:30 PM~11912870
> *tony ill have to look i might have a few pics of your setup ill send to you if you wanna share...
> *


I posted a bunch already but go a head post them up too if you want


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Oct 19 2008, 09:29 PM~11913457
> *Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: one bad ass lincoln


----------



## Roma

We have two Hi-Low pistons(and an adex/ 1" fittings)...One pump for the rear (double dump assembly) and 16 batteries.........in a 90 TC......those trunks have more then enough room for ANYTHING you would want to do with it..........


----------



## lowlow177

All the towncars from the 90s to now have decent size trunks. The pump, battery combinations are endless.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 15 2008, 07:36 PM~11873808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mines NOTHING fancy at all...but its getting hardlined...re=painted (not black this time) and finishing my panels to look a lil nicer for the streets!!!
> *



well...as promised...the update pic...its been done since the end of november...but i forgot all about this thread, but hey...better late then never:


----------



## Psycho631

Im in the middle of re doing the set up rite now, 3 pumps 8 batts :biggrin: 








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## dtysthriderz




----------



## TWEEDY

Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
















Looks wet in the sun...




























:biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 07:02 PM~12671991
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks wet in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

wew thats to clean :cheesy:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 06:02 PM~12671991
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks wet in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks good Tweety. :biggrin: Are you going to paint the outside that color blue also?


----------



## TWEEDY

The car will remain silver but the roof will be patterend out that color and different shades of blue. a small pinstripe down the body line in blue, and the about a 3 in. pattern from the tailight to the middle of the front doors,blue with murals in the stripe. simple and clean not to overdone..


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## TWEEDY

:cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 05:02 PM~12671991
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks wet in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


whatsup man, im getting my wheel wells ready to paint also, howd you do those bro. 

youll see what im doin here..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=450272&st=0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 13 2009, 12:29 AM~12688236
> *whatsup man, im getting my wheel wells ready to paint also, howd you do those bro.
> 
> youll see what im doin here..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=450272&st=0
> *


I left you a message in your topic


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 13 2009, 12:48 AM~12688932
> *I left you a message in your topic
> *


THANKS


----------



## Rick80

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 08:49 PM~12673498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  HEY TWEEDY WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE BATTERY HOLD DOWN PIECES


----------



## TWEEDY

someone on here makes them, let me see if i can find who it was.


----------



## abel




----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 07:49 PM~12673498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: clean


----------



## Danmenace




----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## TWEEDY

TTT... :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Jan 15 2009, 10:31 PM~12718194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there he is...we missed you at the show man, first year i take the lincoln, i almost get it impounded or beign switch crazy n you don't go...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz

:0 :cheesy: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Danmenace

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jan 18 2009, 07:48 PM~12743336
> *there he is...we missed you at the show man, first year i take the lincoln, i almost get it impounded or beign switch crazy n you don't go...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I saw the pics, your ride is looking good homie. I had surgery so I couldnt make it out there. I heard I missed a good show. My interior guy skipped town with all the guts to my car so I'm hitting the junk yards to replace the seats and all the door panels. It sucks homie but hopefully I'll get it done soon.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Jan 19 2009, 02:35 PM~12749302
> *I saw the pics, your ride is looking good homie.  I had surgery so I couldnt make it out there.  I heard I missed a good show.  My interior guy skipped town with all the guts to my car so I'm hitting the junk yards to replace the seats and all the door panels.  It sucks homie but hopefully I'll get it done soon.
> *


damn...sorry to hear that...hope you do better...!!!

i'll be out there next year again, see you then!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*well it aint pretty like Big Tony's,... and it aint nasty,.. just a simple low budget 4 pumper/14 battery setup in a 99 towncar







*


----------



## Zappo90744

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 11 2009, 05:02 PM~12671991
> *Just a few pics of what i've started doing this winter. any positive comments welcome. Painted the wheel wells and frame, cleaned up the trunk a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks wet in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by streetdynamics_@Sep 18 2008, 07:35 AM~11633804
> *what is the most batts anyone has fit with 4 pumps?
> *


depends where u put the pumps :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 07:15 PM~12765496
> *well it aint pretty like Big Tony's,... and it aint nasty,.. just a simple low budget 4 pumper/14 battery setup in a 99 towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:15 PM~12765496
> *well it aint pretty like Big Tony's,... and it aint nasty,.. just a simple low budget 4 pumper/14 battery setup in a 99 towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2009, 03:15 AM~12765496
> *well it aint pretty like Big Tony's,... and it aint nasty,.. just a simple low budget 4 pumper/14 battery setup in a 99 towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Realy nasty and simple with the pisten to the nose


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 08:15 PM~12765496
> *well it aint pretty like Big Tony's,... and it aint nasty,.. just a simple low budget 4 pumper/14 battery setup in a 99 towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jan 21 2009, 01:40 PM~12771154
> *Realy nasty and simple with the pisten to the nose
> *




:yes:



I Like How To Tried To Sneak That In And Play If Off Like It Was No Big Deal... :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 07:15 PM~12765496
> *well it aint pretty like Big Tony's,... and it aint nasty,.. just a simple low budget 4 pumper/14 battery setup in a 99 towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: did you run 2 rows of 4 front to back down in the hole??


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 22 2009, 02:16 AM~12779976
> *  :biggrin: did you run 2 rows of 4 front to back down in the hole??
> *


* 2 banks of 4 in the hole, and 2 banks of 3 up top,... 14 batteries. we kinda did it that way to show YOU what WE were talking about before, back in portland, that it was all about your trailing arms :biggrin: *


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2009, 08:48 AM~12781131
> * 2 banks of 4 in the hole, and 2 banks of 3 up top,... 14 batteries. we kinda did it that way to show YOU what WE were talking about before, back in portland, that it was all about your trailing arms :biggrin:
> *


I took your advise about the lowers and moved them works better but still not there has to be my wore out coils LOL


----------



## certified g

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 8 2009, 05:19 PM~13828750
> *
> *


I noticed you're bringing up a lot of Lincoln threads, you gettin a Linc now? 
Thanks for finding some good threads, I got me a TC about a month ago. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@May 8 2009, 04:42 PM~13829734
> *I noticed you're bringing up a lot of Lincoln threads, you gettin a Linc now?
> Thanks for finding some good threads, I got me a TC about a month ago.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i did get one.


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 8 2009, 06:57 PM~13829904
> *:biggrin: i did get one.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## D!!!1

here my setup i just Finnish up a month ago


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 8 2009, 06:24 PM~13830168
> *here my setup i just Finnish up a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not trying to sound negative or sound like im talking shit, but it looks like your carrying a bunch of boxes, like your moving or something homie...!!! hey, its clean though...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## D!!!1

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 8 2009, 04:25 PM~13830180
> *not trying to sound negative or sound like im talking shit, but it looks like your carrying a bunch of boxes, like your moving or something homie...!!!  hey, its clean though...
> *


not done yet with it ,leave my boxes alone :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 9 2009, 12:23 AM~13833685
> *not  done yet with it ,leave my boxes alone  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 9 2009, 02:23 AM~13833685
> *not  done yet with it ,leave my boxes alone  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Still looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@May 8 2009, 06:24 PM~13830168
> *here my setup i just Finnish up a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



might be a stupid question, but why accumulators on only the rear pump? 


sweet work :thumbsup:


----------



## soloco




----------



## JAZZY2

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 08:15 PM~12765496
> *well it aint pretty like Big Tony's,... and it aint nasty,.. just a simple low budget 4 pumper/14 battery setup in a 99 towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jason is this your gray one.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 9 2009, 11:14 PM~13839685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEXY :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by L0_RYDER69_@May 9 2009, 06:07 PM~13838912
> *might be a stupid question, but why accumulators on only the rear pump?
> sweet work :thumbsup:
> *


i like your avatar!


----------



## caranto

97 i just finished....


----------



## caranto

another


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by soloco_@May 9 2009, 10:14 PM~13839685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the 13" on the front fender


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 08:15 PM~12765496
> *well it aint pretty like Big Tony's,... and it aint nasty,.. just a simple low budget 4 pumper/14 battery setup in a 99 towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 27 2009, 09:09 PM~14018729
> *another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 27 2009, 06:09 PM~14018729
> *another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta have the pitts, nice settup.


----------



## L0_RYDER69

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@May 27 2009, 07:17 PM~14018141
> *i like your avatar!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 28 2009, 07:36 AM~14023146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that set up...!!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 28 2009, 07:23 PM~14030816
> *i like that set up...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

nice setups


----------



## bckbmpr84

before and after


----------



## RollinX151

ttt for the lincoln towncars...


----------



## BIG L.A

anybody have any ideas on how to do 8 batts 3 pumps and 2 15s in the trunk


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## rob957

92 TC. 2 pumps, 12 batts


----------



## lowrider 4 life




----------



## RollinX151

Finished juicing my first car last week...
my 97'.....2 Sinister Pumps, 4 dumps, 6 batteries....


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by caranto_@May 27 2009, 06:09 PM~14018729
> *another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!!!


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Oct 15 2008, 08:41 PM~11875892
> *heres a set i just finished up..first one in 7 years..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have to take the pumps out to check the oil?


----------



## streetshow

my 2 buckets :happysad:


----------



## benz88

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 21 2010, 09:34 PM~16955753
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here it is now. Down to 1 piston to the nose instead of 2.


----------



## aphustle

keep the pics comin .,.my pics comin soon,.,.


----------



## regal85




----------



## THEBOXX

my 00 town car made to be a daily driver..
















00 town car


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Jul 1 2010, 06:50 PM~17938585
> *my 00 town car made to be a daily driver..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 00 town car
> *


 :biggrin: CLEAN


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## HOTSHOT956

TTT


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@May 7 2010, 06:14 PM~17421687
> *Finished juicing my first car last week...
> my 97'.....2 Sinister Pumps, 4 dumps, 6 batteries....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



here is my second car juiced...2 pump 4 dump 8 batteries...


----------



## aphustle

heres my 97 linc,.

2 pumps,,5 batteries,,3 amps,,2 subs,, sealed box,,spare rim n tire,,jack,,viper alarm hooked up to hydros,,10 switches,,

zero weight and zero reinforcments,.,.been lifted for 2 years and is my daily on 13's,.,.gotta love the lincs they roll 4 ever,.,.


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 7 2011, 10:45 PM~19535135
> *heres my 97 linc,.
> 
> 2 pumps,,5 batteries,,3 amps,,2 subs,, sealed box,,spare rim n tire,,jack,,viper alarm hooked up to hydros,,10 switches,,
> 
> zero weight and zero reinforcments,.,.been lifted for 2 years and is my daily on 13's,.,.gotta love the lincs they roll 4 ever,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



3 wheel with 2 pumps?? How you doin it?


----------



## UCETAH

TTT


----------



## casper38




----------



## thadogg612

ttt


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 7 2011, 09:55 PM~19535242
> *3 wheel with 2 pumps??  How you doin it?
> *



no shit, please do tell...


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 7 2011, 08:45 PM~19535135
> * heres my 97 linc,. 2 pumps,,5 batteries,,3 amps,,2 subs,, sealed box,,spare rim n tire,,jack,,viper alarm hooked up to hydros,,10 switches,, zero weight and zero reinforcments,.,.been lifted for 2 years and is my daily on 13's,.,.gotta love the lincs they roll 4 ever,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Yeah i would like to no 2 you on 5 bat. And its just 2pumps shit i got 8 bat. And mine dont stand on 3s


----------



## benz88

3 BMH pumps, 8 batts. Reinforced Arches.


----------



## nickin520

what guage steel are you all using for your batt/pump racks


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@May 24 2011, 04:43 PM~20619452
> *what guage steel are you all using for your batt/pump racks
> *


1/4


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 7 2011, 07:55 PM~19535242
> *3 wheel with 2 pumps??  How you doin it?
> *



16s in the rear with the chain n bridge.,.,stock rearend arms n driveline


----------



## aphustle

:uh: oh yeah powerballs help a lot,.,.

not needed but looks much better n works better


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 1 2010, 07:02 PM~17940078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats nice,.,.


----------



## .TODD

BIGTONY said:


> It can look clean and still be a hopper  4 pumps 14 batts 98 town car


never any issues with oil getting on the batteries?


----------



## pitbull166




----------



## TRU-RYDA

My 86' TC here in Australia, CCE 2 pump, 4 dump, 4 Batt 48v . My first hydro install, simple and clean but works well, even left room for my two 12'' Rockfords. Anyone else out there with 80's TC pics, would like to see em.


----------



## kasem1963

SIDEKICK said:


> niceee


X2!


----------



## thadogg612

bump


----------



## Yogi

Try


----------



## Individualsms




----------



## lesstime

Individualsms said:


> View attachment 614606


You mind me asking what size sub you running behind that amp


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

TTT


----------



## special_k

8 battery's 3 pumps


----------



## 90coupedraggn

any pics with the BMH 1" extenders for a street car?


----------



## singlepumphopper

don't have alot of room on these lincolns so I did what I could to make it look some what decent. Pic of my old 2000 towncar 2 pumps 8 batteries single pump with adex to the nose doing about 48 inches


----------



## singlepumphopper

90coupedraggn said:


> any pics with the BMH 1" extenders for a street car?


I would do caddy uppers or 80-90 towncar arms. Looks so much better and stronger


----------



## singlepumphopper

90coupedraggn said:


> any pics with the BMH 1" extenders for a street car?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## singlepumphopper

my boys set up on his 2000 towncar


----------



## singlepumphopper




----------



## Don Pedro

My 98 TC with 1" BMH Lincoln spoon extenders.


----------



## marquis_on_3

:nicoderm:


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## chevy rydn in $TL

special_k said:


> 8 battery's 3 pumps
> View attachment 1105346


:boink::naughty:


----------



## lincoln rydah

if spray paint my undercarriage bout how many cans to use an what size or sizes of sandpaper to use to black out my undercarriage on a 95lincoln town car


----------



## lowlowlow

lincoln rydah said:


> if spray paint my undercarriage bout how many cans to use an what size or sizes of sandpaper to use to black out my undercarriage on a 95lincoln town car


Lol


----------



## aphustle

Hahah 

Just spray away dogg

It's black .. It's going to come out black..

Use Matt black.. If u use gloss black it not gona last that long


----------



## aphustle

Flat black


----------



## elsylient

ttt


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Here is my beater before it was stolen and stripped......


----------



## southGAcustoms

Has anyone run an external shock on the front. My setup is made to ride but with the swaybar in, I just dont see adequate room to run an external shock without being in the way of something.


----------



## SERIOUS

Settup I built 2010 for a town car








Without box or panels








Settup was sold separatly from the car a couple years later and installed in a bomb by someone else. I got this pic a a local show.


----------



## aphustle

90coupedraggn said:


> Here is my beater before it was stolen and stripped......
> View attachment 1485082
> View attachment 1485098
> View attachment 1485090


Damn poor beater... Shyt looks like mine...

But the. Again every other silver taxi looks like my taxi...

Hope insurance cashed you out player.. Or u got em bich haters!!


----------



## aphustle

Here's my 97 taxi

2 pumps with five batteries matching 13" spare 4 jL amps 

And two JL w3 subs with hidden jack incAse I gotta change a rear flat.


----------



## aphustle

Hydros hooked up to viper wireless alarm... Remote start bla bla

Made my trunk look kinda like if it came from factory...hid the ugly stuff .

I've told a few ppl who don't know much bout hydraulics that it was a special 

Order from ford... Told em it stands one rim up so that I can change a flat.. 

I walked away laughing...


----------



## 1SIKMAG

TTMFT


----------

